
U.S. Supreme Court Lets Trump Travel Ban Take Full Effect - iamthirsty
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-12-04/u-s-supreme-court-lets-trump-travel-ban-take-full-effect-jasp2kia
======
iamthirsty
> Trump will now be able to bar or restrict entry by people from six mostly
> Muslim countries, even if they have a relationship with a U.S.-based person
> or institution. It marks the first time the Supreme Court has let his entry
> restrictions take full effect.

> In two identical orders issued Monday, the justices effectively superseded a
> compromise they reached in June, when they let an earlier version of the ban
> take partial effect but exempted people with a "bona fide" U.S. connection.
> The new orders apply for the remainder of the appeals process, including
> possible Supreme Court review.

